# What is your best quote of the night?



## shsukats (Oct 7, 2013)

We had a white painters tarp splattered with "blood"...we had people wanting to take pictures with it as a backdrop. I even had to get in some pictures with a family..first time for me


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

The best quote of the night..and there were many was...this is "legendary"!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh *&)(()_%$%!! ( That one was quite popular when the pneumatics fired)

Where did you rent your funeral carriage?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I got " Best house around " several times .


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

"you should work for Disney" ..from your mouth to God's ears......


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*"Oh &#@%*!"* from my housemate (my girlfriend's Aunt) when she saw me in full Joker make-up. 
She then turned white as a sheet and nearly peed her pants.

I swear, I did not do it on purpose as I was just letting her know that I was heading out to a Halloween party.


----------



## SatansPuppy (Oct 21, 2013)

Definitely my 17 month old , there was a small family hanging out getting ready to go in our haunt and she says werewolf oh oh. ( she was talking about my were wolf in a box prop )


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

A 5 or 6 year old Thor...

"Thank you, mortal. If you see Loki, you tell me."


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Hahahahaa Good quotes everyone!!!
Mines are;
Parents: "wow! Best decorations around here!"
About my reaper movin' his arm with a lamp: "You must feed that guy under the robe!"
My answer, bah! I think is more dead than alive now
"Hey, and you pay that guy for move the lamp or he just works *here for free??
Children: I made some cookies with bats, ghosts ans zombie fingers shapes. So, a little girl came and ask for candies, I took the cookies plate and ask yelling with a horrible monster voice: you prefer a zombie fingers??? Muahahahaha!!...and she looked at my face with horror face and eyes and said: No, I prefer candies!!! Hahahahaha...Pow! Right in the kisser...
After that, some not to little guys came, and I showed them the cookies too, so then, excited started to take all of them, and I yelled...hey!!! THERE'RE MORE PEOPLE COMING!!!!!...,hahaha what the think!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2010)

Probably the coolest thing a home haunter could hear: "You should be one of those guys that builds haunted houses!" Made my night!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Opened the door to a kid about 5 who said "I hate you". His grandma looks at me and says "well at least he's honest" lol. Just stared at me. He didn't really warm up much after I gave him his treat.


----------



## PlasticFaith (Oct 26, 2013)

My favorite quotes from last night was from a little boy in a fireman costume who saw my bullet wound on my forehead: "You got a boo-boo.'' and "You got to put a big bandaid on it." So adorable. :3


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Best quote by far: In response to the hillbilly skeletons - "Hey! Good to see the Duck Dynasty guys got what they deserved!"

Other notables: In response to the general ambiance - "Wow! Your house won the decorating contest!" (There is no decorating contest!)

In response to my comment of, "Hey Luigi! Nice costume!" to about a seven year old - "How do YOU know who Luigi is???" (Implying I'm an old fart who has no classic gaming experience...)

In response to the Chauvet Geyser RGB "AWESOME!!!!!" (Shouted at about 187 decibels... From a half-block away...)

When the outhouse door opened right in front of a group of girls - "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

In response to the rocking granny prop - "She's not real!" And then, when granny started rocking - "AAAAAAAAAAHHH! SHE'S REAL!!!"

And finally, in response to the skel dressed as a TOTing SpongeBob SquarePants - "Is that SpongeBob??? It IS SpongeBob!!!"

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenscreamqueen-albums-2013-outdoor-decorations.html


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I had a group of preteen girls tell me that I had the best decorations and the best candy in the neighborhood! Made me feel good! My 4 year old is allergic to chocolate, so the first house she went to, they gave here some candy and she asked, " Do you have any without chocolate? I'm allergic!" my wife said she about died! Had to explain to her to just take what they give you and you can go through it later.


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a few great ones also...
One kid said...."If you want you can pay me to stay in the garage and scare people!"

Got a few that said 'Coolest house in the neighbourhood" One said...."Best costume ever"..

One kid who was about 12 years old said, "Great house! I really respect you!" Lol...

There was one adorable little girl of about 5 dressed as a princess....all delicate and pretty. I had a platter with my full-size candy bars on it....I gave her one...she took it....then she looked at me, smiled, and quietly put her hand out and took ANOTHER one .....lol I was very shocked!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

A group of college kids rent a house down the street from us. They had even put out some yard decorations. They all showed up around 7:30 and went through the walk through. When they came out, they said ours was better than any o the paid haunted attractions they had gone to this year. They loved it and stayed and visited awhile. We had never met them before but they were great kids and very impressed with our set-up.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Our trick or treat has been rescheduled for tomorrow but my favorite quote from our party was from a nine year old Dracula who said "I know your vampire is fake and that is a disgrace to my kind!" Almost a week later and it still makes me laugh!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

"I scared your monster with my light!" 

I was handing out "magic" glow sticks to the scared ones at the entrance, telling them to hold it up high to scare the monsters away. While it was repeated in various versions through the night, that first little girl was quite the relief, as she was practically in tears BEFORE getting the light, now THRILLED, and most importantly it meant Alec was doing his job properly in acting afraid of the glow sticks.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> "I scared your monster with my light!"
> 
> I was handing out "magic" glow sticks to the scared ones at the entrance, telling them to hold it up high to scare the monsters away. While it was repeated in various versions through the night, that first little girl was quite the relief, as she was practically in tears BEFORE getting the light, now THRILLED, and most importantly it meant Alec was doing his job properly in acting afraid of the glow sticks.


What a fabulous idea!!! One little TOTer was so scared, she made Dad walk across the street rather than walk past my house. (And my house is DEFINITELY not scary!) She did NOT like the skeletons sitting around the campfire! ~~ I may steal your idea for next year.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a few notable quotes.

Several times I heard: 
"You guys scared the [email protected] outta me last year"
"This is the best house"

But the most memorable was about my cauldron creep. A boy, maybe 8 or 9 years old, said "That's not scary, it's just disturbing". I was so proud .


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

This gem came from a girl that looked like 10 years old "You are very creative, I'm very creative, we should work together" 
I was like what???? So cute


----------



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

I didn't get any really good quotes this year. However, last year I had one of my favorites. A young little girl that lived on our street, maybe about age 4, looked at my haunted tree and yelled out "That's a BAD TREE!" So we asked her what she thought of the charred skeleton next to it, and she said "Oh, he's OK. But THAT'S A BAD TREE."


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

The most memorable comment came from a girl of about 12 or 13 years old in response to my electric chair......

"I LOVE your decorations. I was here last year but I REALLY dont like that guy in the chair."

Made me chuckle.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I was walking behind one parent softly growling and I heard her repeating to herself " not turning around, I've seen those movies... not turning around"


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a monster in a box at the entrance to my walkway with a motion sensor on it. One little about 6 or 7 came around the corner, it moved and he stopped dead in his tracks. "DAD! Im not going up there..you go get my candy!!!" All in a high scared voice. Dad laughed and said to him come on I'll go with you. Dad was standing behind him and when he got enough courage to walk past the jumping spider, ran up to the bottom of the stairs, took one look at me (in full grim reaper costume), ran back to dad. Dad took his hand, walked him up to me and he sweetly said "Trick or treat." 

I said "Happy Halloween" in a deep scary voice...the tot laughed and the dad told me "You have the best house I have seen!"

Made my whole night. Well...except for the older lady that screamed like a banshee and did the scaredy cat dance when the spider jumped. I laughed so hard I had to take my mask off and broke character. I told her that was the best scare I had all night. She laughed and said I am sure it was! She got candy it was so funny!!! She told me "Holy crap...I was not expecting that at all!" 

Best night ever =)


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I will have to steal this as well. We definitely have the "scary" house on the street and a lot of little kids are afraid


UnOrthodOx said:


> "I scared your monster with my light!"
> 
> I was handing out "magic" glow sticks to the scared ones at the entrance, telling them to hold it up high to scare the monsters away. While it was repeated in various versions through the night, that first little girl was quite the relief, as she was practically in tears BEFORE getting the light, now THRILLED, and most importantly it meant Alec was doing his job properly in acting afraid of the glow sticks.


8 or 9 yr old girl heard walking and ran back to her parents "I remember this house. It scared the crap out of me last year."
My 6 yr old who didn't want to "break character" and just grunted when given candy (he was a zombie). I told him he had to say thank you or people would stop giving out candy. His solution "Thank you for the brains."
Little bitty girl (maybe 3) walks by one of our monsters. Monster: rawr (really quietly) Little girl: RAWR!!!!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

My 3yr old son out trick or treat. He walks up on this inclosed porch filled with many people. 
Gage "trick or treat"
Woman "awww arent u cute"
Gage takes candy says "thank you" started to walk off the porch and down the staires " oh sorry I just farted". 
Everyone on the porch lost it including me. He got a few more pieces of candy for that line.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Heard a lot of nice comments on my display from both kids and adults last night.

Happened to be outside yesterday afternoon setting up the last few things when two school busses passed by. Could hear the kids shouting "Halloween!" on the wind, which I thought was cool.

Our first TOT of the evening was a 7 or 8 year old girl dressed as Merida from 'Brave'. We were just finishing dinner, when we heard a series of shrieks as she came up our (short) driveway.  Thought that was funny because I'd consider my cemetery's style to be spooky but kid-friendly. 

When returning from TOTing with our son, overheard another kid tell his friends that mine was "the best Halloween-y house!"

And the parents too appreciated the little details, and the foam JOLs that I'd carved (last year, and re-used -- now, I need to carve some more.) Two of the fathers in particular came back to my porch, after their kids had moved on, just to look at my window display.

Only had 15 TOTs, but overall an enjoyable Halloween.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Last night I ran a Magic Mirror routine in which I was a disembodied floating mask in a mirror ala Snow White. (See Imagineerieing.com for details). I named the mirror Vlen.

So, my twin six year old sons being as cute as they are, happen to be outside to keep an eye out on things and one of them pops an obsurd question in which I just ran with it:

1) Son: So Vlen...can you fart?
2) Vlen / Me: Nope! I can't fart because I don't have a butt to fart with!

Naturally I thought I was alone with them, BUT then I heard some chuckling near my Singing Pumpkin display which is out of eye shot for me. But hearing the laughs...well, someone got a kick out of it. 

@Saruman of Many Colors: Yes I got that quote many times as well that I have the best house in the neighborhood. It does make one feel good that the kids DO know a good job when they see it and complement it accordingly. I too try to be kid friendly and I do not outright scare people. I DID have a scare in the form of a Jumping Spider, but it was WAY off to the side with ample warning signs not to go there if you don't want to be scared.

Yet, even though the Magic Mirror is very family friendly, I did get several kids that didn't want to go near it. Usually they had an older brother or sister and I gave them a treat to give to them. It is unfortunatley something that happens every year...even though this year I didn't have any scary music playing like I normally do. I had singing pumpkins next to me instead and they were playing more up beat songs such as Monster Mash and Thriller. Still, I had a few that were scared of the mirror.

@Necrobones: WOW! That tree prop is awesome, is that store bought or did you make it? Is it animated?

Geo


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

everyone seemed to love my setup and i kept saying "wait till next year" lol but the best one left me laughing. Im sitting in my electric chair handing out candy and this little boy comes up gets his candy heads down the stairs stops turns back around and very sincerely asks "are you paralyzed?" my only response was "hahaWHAAAT?nohahahaha" and he left. Im pretty sure my chair doesnt look like a wheelchair. I dont know what the conversation would have been if i said yes.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

"This is the best house ever! I come every year!"


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

A boy, probably about 10, said, "I really like the features of your house!"


----------



## empressofeverything.com (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone who had just left our haunted beauty salon told someone else, "You've got to see this--it's like art!"


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the front of my house projected with a rundown version with old shutters and windows, peeling paint and in general disrepair. I overheard an adult say to someone how he can't believe the homeowners association lets us get away with the house in that condition. I chuckled and spoke up and told him it was not real and just a video projection. Another one asked me if I painted my house to look that way just for Halloween. Made me feel good it looked that good to someone. I am sure most everyone else saw that is was a projection.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

From inside, I could hear one kid yell holy [email protected]&T that scared me!


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

"where did you buy the pumpkins?" - in reference to a Pumpkin Jamboree projection
"After this, do you think I could get some water?" - A spoiled teen-aged girl about to go in the haunted garage ( I died laughing)
"Are those people up there running around?" - looking at a projection effect on a window upstairs. The adult really thought we had people making shadows. 
"Hey...I know what...let's watch over each others backs" - two 5 year old boys before entering the haunt. So funny the way he sounded so serious. Good plan.  
"We come here every year" - lots of people. Made me proud.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Had a guy with his two kids show up...in the rain, said they had moved out of the area...to other side of pittsburgh and driven there just to see my yard. About a :40 drive. Wow...


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Driveway to walkway ... Walkway has a MiB pop up with wolf - will get video up soon - the Wife activated it as three teenage girls walked by it. 

Screams then ...

"I peed my pants! Can I use your washroom quickly?"

Was a blast on that one. Teenagers are the best to scare. 

Runner up would be a 15ish year old who got scared by MiB pop up and was so embarrassed in front of the girls that he said "each year they get me one way or another since I was a small kid" ......
This is only our 3rd yard haunt here. Teenagers


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a wide eyed teen walk up to me slowly. It took him a while to focus on me and not on everything around him. "Do you do this every year?" He asked, still in awe. "Yup, this is the fourth year. And we get bigger and better every Halloween." I replied. "I never knew. This is my first year around here. Wow, this is amazing. You guys are so cool. I will definitely be back next year. I can't wait."

All I could think of was I better keep my eye out for that one. He looked so in awe and just speechless it was a rather proud moment for me. So I will keep him in mind, because someone with that much enthusiasm might just be the perfect addition to our cast of haunters. 

This other occurrence wasn't actually a quote but as we were in the final last minute stages of set up, a procession of cars stopped in front of our house. And people started getting out to look. Turns out that they were from out of the area but their uncle had passed away, so they had returned that day for the funeral. They didn't even realize they were missing Halloween. But then they saw our display and decided this would be perfect to give the kids a dose of the holiday. We were told "This isn't haunting. What you guys are doing is art." One kid was too afraid of the werewolf to even get out of the car. But just the fact that our display had pulled people from their time of grief and allowed them time to just simply enjoy something was awesome. Great year.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I had at least 50 different parents and teenagers ask me how they could go about buying a coffin.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

I had an adult come up to me and say "This is better than Disneyland!" That floored me right there!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

shsukats said:


> We had a white painters tarp splattered with "blood"...we had people wanting to take pictures with it as a backdrop. I even had to get in some pictures with a family..first time for me


Great idea! So far, my dog, Connor has been the star request for photo opps.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

One of the clowns was sitting in the seance parlour slumped in a chair. He didn't move at all. Some kids came up the drive, saw him and said to each other, "He almost looks real."


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

While I already posted my most heard quote from last night, now it is time to post my favorites.

The winner was the 10-ish year old boy who declared my coffin & skeleton candy bowl was "The Most Awesomest Halloween Candy Bowl Known to Man."

Second was a little girl during my "You're late" vignette. 
I start out telling them "You're a bit late, the dude I hired to hide in the coffin already ate all the candy." A few steps closer, they can see there is a skeleton in the coffin with a rib cage stuffed full of candy and a box of Dots wedged in the mouth. I then tell them "And this is exactly how you'll end up if you're silly enough to try to eat all your candy in a single night."
So this little girl who was maybe 6 or 7 opted to take the box of Dots wedged in the mouth of the skeleton. I told her "Are you alright with those? They're pre-chewed."
She answers me with "Is it okay if a save these for my Nana and take something else? She has no teeth."
I cracked up laughing and gave her a fist full of other candy.
Strangely, taking the Dots the skeleton had been 'chewing' on was quite popular. They ran out the quickest and I ended up having to fuss with getting the jaw to hold Hershey's bars like it was smoking a cigar.

Third was the woman who had to be 30 or so who when she saw inside the coffin just kind of bounced up and down and squealed before declaring it was the best birthday ever. I told her I'll make next year's birthday even better.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> A group of college kids rent a house down the street from us. They had even put out some yard decorations. They all showed up around 7:30 and went through the walk through. When they came out, they said ours was better than any o the paid haunted attractions they had gone to this year. They loved it and stayed and visited awhile. We had never met them before but they were great kids and very impressed with our set-up.


Was glad to hear about this. Good for them for decorating and getting into the Halloween spirit!


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I had about 10 to 15 people tell me that their kid reminded them about my house and told them "we have got to go see it". I had one guy drive by after TOTing was over so he could take pictures and he told me his buddy told him about "this house that goes crazy on Halloween". Another real nice lady told me that "this is always my son's favorite part of Halloween".


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

A little boy about 5 clapped his hands with delight when I opened the door. He told me he loves witches and his Mom confided that he had wanted to be a witch for Halloween. Witchy Witch is on my front door and the GR flying witch is on a flagpole at the carport and he was thrilled. I invited him and his Mom in to see my lifesize witches and his mouth was wide open. The witch in the spirit ball amazed him. My next favorite was a group of liitle girls I heard talking as they came up the street about this being the house with the real witch. I was outside checking on the cemetery and when they saw me they squealed. 

I got some really nice comments on my decorations from both children and adults. I was surprised how msny parents actually thanked me for decorating. I had adults from the neighborhood come for a visit and that was nice. I invite the kids and their parents from the neighborhood inside and that was a lot of fun. I would like to include all of my trick or treaters, but I don't feel comfortable inviting strangers inside even with my husband at home.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't get to do nearly as much of the haunt as usual due to bad weather. Had a few things in the yard, but mainly stayed on the porch. One of the few new things I got to use was the walking severed hand from Grandin Road. I let that run around the porch while we handed out candy. A little guy about 4 or 5 yrs old came up with his group and stopped dead when he saw the hand moving around. His eyes got big and then he said in a hushed voice, "Is the rest of him around here somewhere?" Gotta love the little ones!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Best quote came from two young parents with Three very excited kids. Parent:" Thank God Halloween is here at last our kids have been counting down the days to visit your haunt again this year! It's all they been talking about!"


I had a "walking hand" prop from Big Lots set out on the porch with us. To keep the hand from wandering off too far, I had it tethered on a light chain. 

A bunch of 9 and 10Yr. old boys walk up... see the hand and yell "Oh CRAP!!! LOOK!!!" and jump back Three feet. Then this little 5Yr. old "Princess" all in pink pushes past the boys...looks down...smiles sweetly and says "Oooooow how cute!" Bends down and pets it like a puppy!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Not so much a quote as a...moment. We have an atrium leading to the front door that is decorated as a spider lair. The Spirit jumping spider is there along with a dropping spider and some other atmospheric things. It was getting a bit late, so the family had wandered off to the kitchen but left the front door cracked. We hear some of the props trigger, a scream worthy of a horror movie, and a bang! I see my dad who is in view of the front door double over laughing. Turns out two little girls got the shock of the night when the dropping spider fell on them. They dropped their candy pail inside the front door and ran. They had no intention of coming back either! My kind-hearted sister picked up their candy, added a couple of handfuls ('cause she felt bad) and took it out to them.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

From a 10 year-old girl:

Wow! This is the BEST house! I'm gonna come here until I'm OLD... like when I'm 20!!!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

3 little 10 year old girls came to the front entrance of our haunt but after a few steps in, one of the three turns around and comes back out and goes over to stand by the exit to wait for her 2 friends. When the 2 girls came out of the haunt, they asked their friend "Why didn't you come in, were you scared?" The 3rd little girl says "NO, but I was worried that I would get scared!"
But probably my favorite quote of our night was a little girl that came up the walk with some friends and my hubby hears her tell them, " This house is great, I peed my pants here last year!"


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

While setting something up inside the house, I heard a group approach outside and make some remarks rather loudly.

One person said, "Hey, look at THAT!"
Another person said "Wow!"
and another person said "Wow." 

It wasn't even dark yet but it was starting to get dark! People were already arriving, so I went into high-speed mode and finished stuff up. It turned out to be a memorable evening!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

My favorite so far was "Do you do this for a living?" When I said no, that it's a hobby, she replied: "You should really think about going pro!"


Other best of's were from the kids themselves...


"This is the coolest ever!" 

"OMG, your yard is awesome!"

"I don't wanna go over there Daddy! NononoNOONOOOOO!!!"

"I'm not scared of the smoke cuz I'mma ninja!" <- I rolled when he said that, for real!  It was true, until the wind blew the fog away from the hell hole & he was face to face with the skelly in it, then he ran screaming for Mama into the street! LMAO!!!!!!! I don't think I've laughed so hard in years!


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

We kept seeing a family in the front yard with a toddler in a stroller all month long. They showed up on Halloween night to tell us that their son was enamored with our display. We have one of those inflatable black cats where the head moves. She told me he wakes up every morning and says "kitty head move". She told me "we have been here 3 times today to see the kitty. I'm not sure what we are going to do when he gets put up!" Awwwww


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Heard a lot of nice comments on my display from both kids and adults last night.
> 
> Happened to be outside yesterday afternoon setting up the last few things when two school busses passed by. Could hear the kids shouting "Halloween!" on the wind, which I thought was cool.
> 
> ...



wow makes me feel kinda bad for grumbling about 80 or so TOT's this year mostly due to rain all day and night. granted my old house we had built up to getting 450 on halloween so it has been a let downthe last 3 years. the moral make the best of what you have.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Huh, if we're doing moments too, then one of the top moments of my night was a quiet toddler who waddled up the way toddlers do, looked in the coffin, and promptly climbed in to snuggle up to the skeleton!

Damnedest thing I ever saw last night. Skeleton sitting on a chair or hanging in a tree or playing groundbreaker and the little kids are scared. Stuff it full of candy and its like Santa went on a diet. Actually, mall santas wish kids were this docile and unafraid of them.


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

A mother had to repeat to her toddler "It's not real honey, it's not real"


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

'It's ok, I'm really a man!'


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

My best quote of the night was when my kids went up to a door and the door opened and my 7-year-old said, "Mmmm...it smells delicious inside your house! It smells like Mexican chicken!" LOL. The lady looked at this little big-mouthed Anglo kid and laughed and said he had a good nose.

Sorry, no actual quotes from trick-or-treaters on my decor but I did get some huge thank yous for the king-size candy bars we were handing out!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

...new quote from earlier tonight, last night whatever, just after dark...

As I'm tearing down wife texts me and asks how far I am, not very...I say, 
my parents are having dinner close by and want to come over and see the display, she responds
thats fabulous...ahem...I have to redo the lights, put the witches back out as well as two scarecrows, I state
okay...she sends back

okay...OKAY????

I put the stuff back out, they come rolling in just as snake goes back on witches arm, last thing. They get out, hello, hello...where is the beer, my FIL asks, I grab him a Guinness, my goodness , they spend a few minutes walking around, going down trail, iphone shutters clicking..., tell me how great it is, nobody in their neighborhood is even close...yadda, yadda, bing bang boom..., MIL and wife go inside, grammy has to pee, 
FIL asks me..."How much you spend on this?" 
"not that much really, I make almost all of it" 
"yeah right" he says, "how did you make this?" points at witch
"your wife's wig stand, chicken wire I bought in bulk two years ago, $3 drop cloth, .60 acrylic paint" I say, "skulls were $3 at michael's, skeleton 7, pallets free from co workers parents bidness" " I did buy a $20 heat gun....last year" I say 
"its good, very cool" he responds
they stay for another hour, catching up, chatting...then get up to leave, I text my son to run around front and plug in the jumping spider
spider goes off as they leave, they both use vulgar language and talk to jesus...

They pull away and we wave good bye, I hear FIL ask MIL "what the hell is a heat gun, that jackass spent $120 on it" 

Ahhhhhhhhhh family, feel the love


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> They pull away and we wave good bye, I hear FIL ask MIL "what the hell is a heat gun, that jackass spent $120 on it"


Heh, I get the same response when I mention dropping $70 for a plastic welding kit, which I've already started using to repair broken bits on my pose'n'stay skeletons. By next summer, between the welding kit and a heat gun, I'll be making my own plastic skeletons. For example, I discovered I can make a skeleton pelvis by taking a section of large diameter schedule 40 PVC pipe (they make it up to 14 inches in diameter, yo!), slicing it along one side with a table saw, using a heat gun to uncurl and flatten it, cutting the pattern with the plastic welder, heating and bending into shape and then welding PVC couplings where the legs go. Still working on getting the pattern right, though. LOL

But yeah, people have no clue and think I got scammed into buying on the cheap a torch that will burn up the first time I use it, when in fact what I really have is a high temperature heat gun with a fine nozzle that I can use to cut and weld plastics. Damned tools and their perfectly apt descriptive names that conjure bizarre images in the heads of the unknowing!


----------



## Megoween (Aug 2, 2013)

We had lots of compliments from friends attending our Halloween party. Something that came up repeatedly was 'Where did you get the gravestones?' or 'Where did you rent them from?' 

Which made me really happy because I've kept myself busy making gravestones and putting a lot of time into them.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

My first favorite quote of the night had nothing to do with our decorations - it was a little girl who yelled really loudly and enthusiastically when handed her treats (which included a treat bag and a giant Pixy Stix), "PIXY STIX! MOM! I GOT PIXY STIX!"
And then there was the guy who told his wife, "This is so awesome. We should make a donation or something." 
And an adorable little boy who was standing so very still just staring at our new (and very popular) Sybil the Clairvoyant and asked his mom in a whisper, "Why is she in there? How did she GET in there?" His mom had her camera out and was taking pictures and they spent quite a lot of time looking at everything, and said they would come back next year.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I actually got a lot of TOTs in spite of the pouring rain so it was nice. The sun came out for a couple of hours so I decided to put some of my tombstones into the yard before the rains started again. I heard a lot of people saying how much they like coming to my house every year so I was glad I put the stones in the yard. It was a last minute decision because I wasn't going to decorate outside when the rains started on Halloween Eve. Several small children giving compliments.I had a couple teenagers were telling thier friends how "We love to come to this house every year, it is our favorite". That was nice to hear. I also had a lot of adults come on thier own to see the deck (witches den). I was surprised how many adults (sans kids) stopped by and yet this is the year I barely decorated but people are getting more interested in Halloween I guess. People were stopping by as I was decorating or on thier way home from work. Many took a "tour" of my decorations. How I wish this was a year that I had everything else out on display. So many people taking pictures this year too. Why oh why did they choose a year when I only half a*^ decorated? I am happy so many more people were interested enough to stop by just wish I could have had better/more decorations out. I didn't even put out all the stones or lawn characters. 

My cousin, who never makes it down to my house on Halloween because she is busy at her own house, came by and was so surprised at how poplular the yard was and she had never seen my witches den either. She is not a Halloween nut so it was fun to see her get so excited.

Several years ago a liberal politician decided he didn't like our union and legislated us back to work with a 15% wage cut (we still haven't recovered from that) so needless to say I have a hate on for him and I made him a tombstone in my "wishful thinking" kinda way. It made me feel better to see it in my yard. He is always quick to call out other politicians to "resign if they had any integrity" over every little thing and then one year he was on holiday in Hawaii and got arrested for impaired driving after slamming back a bunch of martinis. Well that year I made him a tombstone and spray painted a clip art pic of a man drinking martinis and I named it Gordo (after him), Gordo DiMartini from Hawaii. I still hate the guy and still put his tombstone out every year. This year the local politician (from another political party) is driving by my house and then quickly stops and says "Do you still have the stone of the guy you don't like?" and I say "yeaaah, why?". Well he must have been having a bad day cause he says "Do you have a camera? I want a picture beside the stone." So okay I take the picture and he wants me to email it to him. Gotta love it.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

(kids) "i'm not going up there" (parents) "me either". there was one kid that refused to walk down my sidewalk.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Had lots of compliments. "This is awesome!" "I love your yard!" "I can't believe this." But I probably have to say that my favorite was "The news should be here covering this." Although, I think that is an awesome comment. I don't care if the news comes to show off our yard. What I do is for the trick or treaters both young and old.

We had a lot of teenagers and by that I mean driving age. Which, if you are in costume and polite and respectful, I don't mind at all. With that being said, I was standing off to the side about 6-8 feet away from our huge bucket of candy as four teenage girls (high school age) walked up. My father in law was handing out the candy as each girl said how much they loved the decorations. My father in law says, "it's not me. It's his." as he points to me. The last girl, dressed as a witch, turns to me and says "Thank you. I love your decorations." as she removes her hat and slightly bows in my direction. 

One of my favorite moments happened as I was over in our driveway off to the side of our haunt. I see two sisters holding hands walking towards our house. I'm guessing the little one at about 5 and the older girl at about 10. With dad and another girl about 8 trailing by about 20 feet. A good 50 feet from our house. I can see the two in front pointing and saying "look at that." About then the little girl sees my skeleton that I have leaning over my fence that turns left and right looking for trick or treaters and screams "that skeleton moved! That skeleton is moving! Daaaaaaaaaadddddddd!!!!!!!!!" as she takes off running down the street to her dad. She did make it into our graveyard but not without dads help.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I had a grandma, probably in her late sixties early 70's who came up to speak to me....she said she had to come see my display because her grandkids spoke about it for weeks after Halloween last year. She mentioned it was a two hour drive and worth every minute. She then thanked me for doing as much as I did to make Halloween special for all the kids in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a couple of adult ladies, dressed as witches, spend a couple of minutes sitting on the low wall around my yard, with my skeletons and fog machine and lighting and everything else behind them.

I poked my head around a corner to see if everything was alright with them, and one of them said, "We're just taking a moment - your yard is making us look good!"

I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Megoween (Aug 2, 2013)

We don't have trick or treat here, so I didn't have any fun kid quotes. Maybe we can make it a thing in the future though, as Halloween is picking up in Belgium in recent years.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

jukingeo said:


> Yet, even though the Magic Mirror is very family friendly, I did get several kids that didn't want to go near it. Usually they had an older brother or sister and I gave them a treat to give to them. It is unfortunatley something that happens every year...even though this year I didn't have any scary music playing like I normally do. I had singing pumpkins next to me instead and they were playing more up beat songs such as Monster Mash and Thriller. Still, I had a few that were scared of the mirror.


We run a magic mirror and had a couple of boys about 8 or 9 years old come through. One had obviously been here last year and the other hadn't. As they approached, the first one was clearly reassuring the second; "No, it's not scary, it's cool. It's like 'mirror, mirror, on the wall'". 

We also had lots of grownups thank us for doing Halloween. A few asked if I did this professionally in some way. And though we often held back on the UnLiving Portraits because of the little ones; the prop did get a great scream from a trio of teenaged girls.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Boy, that's a tough one. I'd have to say my personal favorite was when a little boy saw everything we did and then turned to me and said: "You're weird!"


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Because of all the rain and bad weather i did not setup my yard as early as i waited for the rain to ease off and hopefully stop which it did , so all the kids in my street thought i wasn't decorating my yard this year when i finally started the little kid from across the street whose gran lives next door to me told me , " We thought you weren't going to put your scary stuff out this year but my nan said don't worry hes a big kid he will hes worse than you kids " ....... ENOUGH SAID .


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was surprised at the number of little ones that braved the rain! And only maybe 2 teenagers (huddled under their umbrella).

I saw a lady with a trio of Princesses coming up the street and the littlest one telling her that she wasn't afraid of anything and she was going to walk right up there and get her candy. As soon as she got to the end of my driveway, she just stopped and stared, eyes like saucers. She wouldn't move for anything. I just laughed and told the mom I'd bring it to her. Darn, I wish I'd dressed up! 

Had quite a few just stop and look. Lots of compliments.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am literally lmao at these posts! I have three favorite quotes. One came from a dad who said our house was "the best house in the neighborhood, great job!" We were only one of three who did anything, but I will take it! lol. One came from a little boy who was scared of my boyfriend (dressed as a demon) who yelled "Why are you so UGLY?!" I died when I heard that. And the last I heard from inside the house so I am not sure how old the kid was but he yelled 'This house FREAKS me OUT!" Can't hear that enough! We also had some kids back out half way up the walk, a few who never made it up at all and one group of teenagers who more more scared than the little kids. Yesterday when I started taking stuff down one of the families stopped by because their son wanted to see the house again and their daughter wanted to touch the spiders. Made my day!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really a quote...but...we had one little girl, maybe around 5 or 6, who walked up and carefully selected her best candy out of her own bucket (a rather big bag of gummy bears) and dropped it in our bucket! Her Dad told her "No you're supposed to say trick or treat and THEY give YOU the candy." She looked at me and said, I want you to have my candy because your house is awesome. It was the sweetest thing ever! Needless to say she got her gummy bears back and a great big handful of our candy!


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Two quotes that stood out. I was near my mine entrance area and as I was scaring from there one older lady said "You SOB you scared me!" and another girl in a group that you could hear screaming in terror throughout haunt from outside our driveway yelling and sobbing "You guys are so over-rated!" which confused and made me giggle at the same time.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't hear this one but my family told me about it. A grown lady dropped her TOT bag dumping half of it on the ground when one of my teen scarers got her. My other teen was attempting to scare her as my hubby tried to help her pick up the candy. He told our teen to back off and the lady looked at him and said she was trying so hard not to curse (even though they were scaring the s$&t out of her).


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine came from a girl who was about 9 or 10 years old... as I opened the door to hand out candy she looks at me all wide-eyed and says "Wooooow!!! You look like a REAL witch!!"

Hahaha... not sure if I should be insulted, but I took it as a compliment.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Three high school boys, arguably a bit old for conventional trick or treating went through the haunt. One took an air blast to the face. Obviously shook up a bit, he turned to me a said, "you do this sort of thing to little kids?"


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

mystic manor said:


> Three high school boys, arguably a bit old for conventional trick or treating went through the haunt. One took an air blast to the face. Obviously shook up a bit, he turned to me a said, "you do this sort of thing to little kids?"


This reminds me of something from last year. I was in Party City looking at props. One of the clerks comes over to ask if I need help. I tell him I'm just looking for now because I need to think of how I want to make the display a littler scarier. I told him I didn't think the neighborhood kids we facing my cemetery with a proper amount of fear. He looks at me and asks, "What did these kids DO to you?".


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I got some really nice comments as I posted earlier but I forgot about a couple comments because they annoyed me. I love creepy decorations but have kept mine pretty kid friendly due to all the little ones that come here. My yard is one of the only ones that gets decorated so I don't want it to scare the kids but I really miss not doing the creepy decorating thing. Don't get me wrong...normally I am good with it because I enjoy seeing how much the kids and adults enjoy it. A woman was going by pushing a stroller and she smiles and says "Your yard looks so scary" and I smile back and say "Thanks" although I am a little confused because I have only got about a half dozen tombstones out so far...but hey I'll take that as a compliment. 

My Aunt, who lives across the street, comes over as soon as I am finished setting out my stones. I know this because I can see her at her living room window watching me do it. She feels it is necessary to come over to my house every year to tell me how much she HATES Halloween and how much she hates coming to my yard because it looks so real and scares her. She says it gives her nightmares. My cememtery is NOT scary or creepy (unfortunately), especially compared to some of the ones on this forum. Of course every year I remind her that "Yeah I know, you tell me the same thing every year but you still walk through the cemetery onto the deck to tell me so it can't be that bad!" She then cheerily tells me she is going to go drive around cause she can't stand having TOTs at her house. I say "Okay...see ya later". Rinse and repeat. Same thing every year. I have learned over the years to ignore her comments about Halloween because I can't stand that passive aggressive crap. Normally we get along but this is one area where we differ so when I heard those same "It's scary" comments not more than a couple hours later by a couple kids and even a teen and an adult they were not recieved with the same smile as earlier in the day. The comments weren't said in a "compliment" kinda way, they actually meant them. If I was going for the creepy feeling I would have been flattered but the fact that I was trying to be kinda kid friendly without being so icky "nursery schoolish/cutsey" didn't sit well although I tried not to show it. 

They wouldn't come onto my deck (witches den) because they thought it was to scary and all I can think is....WHAT? Are you nuts. I had to look to the other lady visitor on the deck to see her face/reaction because I wasn't sure I had said it out loud because I was a little shocked to hear those comments from anyone other than my Aunt. The other lady had come to the deck to see the decorations as she does every year and she saw the look on my face. After the TOTs had left she started to laugh. I asked her "Did I say anything out loud?" and she said "You didn't have too. Your face said it all."  I wish they could see some of the haunts and cauldron creeps on this site though. Now that would scare them and give them nightmares. Bwahahaha *she says in her witchy laugh* I am soooo not feeling like a nice person as I type this. 

In spite of everything (like my Aunt's visit ) I felt really laid back and relaxed this year. Since decorating the yard was a last minute decision that was made after lunch, because of the rain, it was stress free and really quite enjoyable. I didn't even stress that I might not get to put out the four new tombstones I had made. I liked not stressing about getting things out and just went with the flow which meant not putting out everything because of the rain. My new stones made it out into the yard though in spite of getting a seal coat only a couple hours before the TOTs started coming around. It turned out to be one of the most enjoyable years for me. Got to spend more time chatting with the people dropping by rather than running around trying to get everything done.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I had one lady that got scared by my jumping prop say 'darn it! I knew that prop was going to do something and you still got me!" We got her real good. I had one lady a couple of years ago that wouldn't come down the walk with her kids. I have on a creature reacher clown costume on. I sneak up my drive way and get about 5 feet away and her kids eyes get real big when they see me coming, mom see this and turns around just as I yell to scare her. She gets scared yells and as I am going back into my yard she says "your so lucky i didn't wet myself!' I replied "we can only dream!"


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

There were so many comments that are worthy of mention here that it's almost hard to chose. My favorite, though, was from my next-door neighbor, John. He and his whole family were out on the end of their driveway looking at our graveyard when some trick or treaters came up to him. "Sorry," he said to them. "We ran out of candy a while ago. We're just here to watch the show!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

As things here at Ravens Grin were winding down on Halloween,Oct 31st, there were maybe just six patrons sitting in my front room as I was pointing my flashlight towards the mannequin of The Lady-In-White who perpetually stands in the Southeast corner of the room.
I said this little line I often say:"You should never invite a ghost into your house!"
I no sooner get those words out when something crashes down to the floor from the back of the TV set (which is displayed up high) I make a quick exaggerated swooping step backwards, keeping my flashlight on the corner, pause and say, "O-K?"
October 31st has always been a night when some odd things may happen here.
Five or six years ago on October 31st we saw a green orb wandering around about a foot off of the floor in the wine cellar and were quick enough to take it's picture....so it sure wasn't a "Lense Flare",moisture, dust, camera problem, or a film problem, not when you see it first with the naked eye, then take it's picture!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn Gym Whourlfeld , i love Halloween but i,m with eddy Murphy and his opinion about ghosts a creepy voice says get out and i would be outa there fast , so the fact you got something that likes to let you know that there about on Halloween is real creepy to me , bet one year your going to get someone who says to you who was the creepy guy in the so and so outfit , and you didn't have a guy in the so and so outfit ........ and mariem i have given up with the trying to fit in the middle of the road hallo-weenie but not so scary-route , the old saying still goes you cant please all the people all the time , i usually put fun and not so scary stuff at the front and scary stuff near the back i find the little ones look at the front get the sweets and go and then the bigger ones i draw attention to the scarier items at the back , i get my fare share of kids who think a gravestone is terrible and wont come up the drive then another kid younger looks at my Michael Myers mannequin and tells me outright that taint scary , it depends how there parents have raised them , this you cannot allow for i think ,i now try to enjoy my yard haunt and hope everyone else does , i hope 99 % are just glad i made the effort and they got sweets .


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

r u from hollywood?


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the quote thread every year! Our best one was from a little girl who said "We talk about your house at school! We all say it's the scariest house and we HAVE to go there every year, even if we have to drive".


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots of comments: Wow, that looks so good, You should put out a donation box, Where do you store all this stuff, Look at the detail! Etc.

A neighbor asked me how long I'd had the rock landscaping by the front walkway. "Oh, about an hour or so."
(I used artificial boulders and dried leaves from my backyard. Probably explains why I was getting strange looks when I carried the rocks around to place them). 

One lady visiting a house a street away from here saw me setting up and came back to take photo's to send to her family and friends in England. She said nobody over there does Halloween - I assured her there were many Brits on the Halloween Forum! 

Favorite praise of the night came from the house across the street. Their son-in-law has been staying with them while he works on a movie set as a rigger. He came over to take a look and said " I can't believe the work you've put into this. The crew on my movie are getting big money for doing this kind of stuff and here you are doing it for free! You put some of them to shame. This is just fabulous." 

Made me feel warm all over...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I totally agree , it looks very very impressive , and i am sure he is right about yours being as good as there's , it amazes me whenever i come onto the forum just how talented and inventive many of the members really are and thanks for giving GB a shout up as many of us are trying to do our part over here across the pond to bring Halloween more into the limelight , it still is hit and miss in many places although my town and general area it is getting bigger every year thankfully .

Also Halloween Scream , we had a kid who used to help his mum deliver the free papers in our area , and from when he was 7 to age 9 his mum told us he wouldn't deliver ours because he thought we really had dead bodies under our drive way because every Halloween i had my graveside setup so she would have to deliver ours ...... i was so proud


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

"you win" 
my neighbor loves the decor but it is not a contest. Some want me spearhead a drive to get the whole street to decorate. I suppose I can do a sort of easy make and take for them


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

We got lots of wonderful "nice yard" comments, but my favorite is what started off the evening. 

Our neighbors have a toddler and a baby, and they take a family photo with our decorations every year. This year the toddler decided things were scary. She kept trying to get her mom to come back down from our steps and away from the standing reaper figure we have. She kept giving it suspicious looks and telling her mom "Come down! That's scary!" It was adorable.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My favorite quote of the nite was from a lady who after checking out my display said "The newspaper needs to come and take a picture for in the paper!"


----------

